# To keep all three reds



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

I have three red bellies in a 30 gallon. One is growing great and getting real big (Walter) and the other two seem like they just stopped growing. I'm not planning on being able to afford a bigger tank anytime soon ENOUGH so I was thinking about just keeping my biggest one and getting rid of the other two.

Also I've heard solo Reds are a lot more aggressive and social. Let me know.

I want to do the responsible thing here even though I love all three of them.


----------



## FeedTheMachine (Jun 19, 2004)

Walter only,but even one red in a 30g is tight.


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

my votes for walter


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

That's what I was leaning towards. I was also thinking about trading in all three for a Serra species of some king, possibly a Spilo or an Irritan. But I think I love walter way too much to get rid of him too.

Is it true that when P's are skittish they tend to be calmer and more agro when they are along?


----------



## FeedTheMachine (Jun 19, 2004)

Alone or not reds are imo the most skittish


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

granted. Yes they are the most skittish. But my question remains, are solo reds less skittish than multiple ones?

I figure that with more than one fish in there, if one of them gets freaked out by something it'll have a chain reaction and freak everyone else out too. So with less fish gives way to more space to swim and less competition and less confrontation and less _unexpected_ activity in the tank.

no?


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

You cant keep that red for life in the 30. You might as well trade them in and a get a smalle serra. That will give you a lot of time to upgrade.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

yea i hate to say it but he will outgrow the tank soon... you're better off with an irritan, but hey try and find a cheap used 55 g tank somewhere that way you could keep him for life


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

Reds are less skittish in a group than when thay are alone.


----------



## Pygo-Guru (Aug 22, 2004)

Just keep Walter, it's not fair to the other Reds. Too cramped


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

IMO single reds arnt 2 great...go with a rhom


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Keep the big guy only unless you can get a bigger tank...







!


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

a lone red is really boring. they need to be in a group really.

get a serra, sound slike your bored with your reds


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

They're less skittish in a group, reds find comfort and some security in shoaling.

EDIT: But the responsible thing to do is just to keep Walter.


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

trade all three for a sanchezi


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

this thread is olddddddddd


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

shutter13 said:


> this thread is olddddddddd
> [snapback]1060156[/snapback]​


Exactly - two of the three are already dead, eaten by the sole survivor.
Time basically answered Methuzela's question :laugh:


----------

